# Nforce2 Gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5 freezes

## dmassie

I am experiencing frequent freezes with this newly installed system. I am very new to linux, and don't really know what is wrong. The freezing occurs either with a lot of hard disk activity (hdparm -tT /dev/hda always duplicates the problem)  or occasionaly when I use emerge sync. The dmesg is:

Linux version 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 Fri Apr 30 02:03:25 GMT 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 XPC                                       ) @ 0x000f6d40

ACPI: RSDT (v001 XPC    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 XPC    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 XPC    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff7200

ACPI: DSDT (v001 XPC        SN45 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:10 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 init=/linuxrc video=vesafb:yrwap,mtrr vga=0x31A

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 2191.379 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Thu Mar 11 14:33:29 EST 2004 : initialized

Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 903280k/917504k available (2787k kernel code, 13448k reserved, 1005k data, 172k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4325.37 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (ungzip failed); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 99k freed

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2190.0872 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 398.0340 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb790, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 1 :Cool: 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] enabled at IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] enabled at IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xf8808000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=50

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:57e1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

powernow: PowerNOW! Technology present. Can scale: nothing.

gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

speedstep-smi: No Intel CPU detected.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (43 C)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... silentjpeg size 75071 bytes, found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 153x54

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: SAMSUNG SP1614N, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: _NEC DVD_RW ND-2500A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: AMD Athlon 64 or AMD Opteron processor required

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 172k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 802 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.7.6 [Mar  5 2004] on minor 0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 3, pci mem f9913000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (#2)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 5, pci mem f9915000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 10, pci mem f997b000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.25.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01297:f541 bound to 0000:00:04.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49336 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 47362

ohci1394: $Rev: 1172 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[ec084000-ec0847ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID received outside of bus reset sequence

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00301b301bb151db]

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 0 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 1 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 2 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 3 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 4 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 5 changed to on

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x1000000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f00421b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:03:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f004312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] free  LFB = 111149056

[fglrx] max   LFB = 111149056

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

hdparm -i /dev/hda :

/dev/hda:

 Model=SAMSUNG SP1614N, FwRev=TM100-24, SerialNo=S016J10X208342

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=34902, SectSize=554, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: (null):

Any help/suggestions is much appreciated  :Smile: 

cheers

Daniel

----------

## dsd

unfortunately this is a common problem with nforce2 hardware...

there is a workaround, but it involves patching your kernel.

the easiest way would probably be to upgrade to 2.6.6-rc3-mm2 (mm-sources-2.6.6_rc3-r2) as this kernel includes the patch by default.

it is fairly cutting edge, but has been working fine for me over the last few hours.

----------

## dmassie

As i said, I am very new, so I am unsure as to how I would change my kernel from gentoo-2.6.5 to mm-sources. Would I be right in thinking that I should: 

emerge mm-sources-version

ln /usr/src/linux /usr/src/mm-sources

change grub.conf to use new kernel image

At which point would I specify kernel options (I used genkernel in the install) etc or will my current options be used?

cheers

Daniel

----------

## nmcsween

Try disabling the "cpu disconnect" function in your bios it's just another name for powersaving mode.

----------

## Plastic

You won't be able to compile a new kernel in your unstable environment. Boot from a livecd and chroot over. Now, emerge sync (unless you are already recent) and emerge mm-sources. You know how to switch to a different kernel, right? If you don't, post again.

----------

## dsd

 *dmassie wrote:*   

> As i said, I am very new, so I am unsure as to how I would change my kernel from gentoo-2.6.5 to mm-sources. Would I be right in thinking that I should: 
> 
> emerge mm-sources-version
> 
> ln /usr/src/linux /usr/src/mm-sources
> ...

 

not quite.. and sorry, i didnt notice that the particular kernel i mentioned isnt in portage yet. here's how you can install it, sorry that the process is a bit lengthy. note that this process uses the manual compilation method, i'm not exactly sure on the genkernel way of doing this.

```
cd /usr/portage/sys-kernel/mm-sources

cp mm-sources-2.6.6_rc3-r1.ebuild mm-sources-2.6.6_rc3-r2.ebuild

ebuild mm-sources-2.6.6_rc3-r2.ebuild digest

ebuild mm-sources-2.6.6_rc3-r2.ebuild merge

cd /usr/src

rm linux

ln -s linux-2.6.6-rc3-mm2 linux

cd linux

make menuconfig

# configure kernel in the normal way

make bzImage modules modules install

mount /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.6-rc3-mm2

# now update your grub/lilo config

umount /boot

reboot
```

as Plastic pointed out, your system might not be stable enough to compile a kernel, in which case, booting from the livecd and chrooting is the way to do it.

----------

## dj_rigo

well... thank you very much! i have the same problem at home with the 2.6.5 kernel, i thought it was caused by my failing hda (according to smartmontools or something like that).

when i get to my home i'll check out the mm kernel!

btw... is there a tool to perform low level formatting?

(yay! first post here... i never posted before, i don't know why, but this forum is excelent).  :Cool: 

----------

## Lord_Firlionel

I had nearly the same problems with gentoo-2.4.25 but didn't experience them yet with gentoo-2.6.5

It might be a possible solution as well to disable everything concerning ACPI/APIC in BIOS and in the kernel itself. That worked for me for instance.

Certainly I should try the 2.6.6-sources.

(PS: Excuse my terrible english...  :Wink: )

----------

## To

I'm having problems with 2.6.6-mm2. Anyone else with problems with this version?

Tó

----------

## gsurbey

This thread solved my problem quite nicely.  I changed from 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 to 2.6.6-mm2 according to how dsd did it and now my Shuttle SN41G2 nForce2 doesn't freeze when emerging XFree.  thx!

BTW more related info here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=169004

----------

## sneakerski

nforce chipsets are bitchy with linux, mainly because some of the nforce chipset (hardware wise) is a cheap hack because nvidia was short on time and decided to fix it with drivers. of course, thats on windows. so on linux, i've found the fix is to disable all acpi support (in the BIOS and kernel) -- love sources and some of the mms have a fix, but i've just lived without acpi happily and no problems. 

i'll post my config when i get home, but i've never had any problems since i got a working config on 2.6-test series kernels. why this affects the ide stuff i'm not sure, but i've never had problems with it - even under extremely heavy loads.

----------

## Ardan

Look for the love-sources posting here, download the love4 ebuild off of his site (it is in Steel's signature).  Make a 'love-sources' directory inside your portage/sys-kernel directory and copy the ebuild to that directory.  Next, type emerge --digest love-sources.  

I have an nForce2 board and I find his latest love-sources has worked by far the best for me.  If, after downloading these kernels, you get freezing still...then you should add this to your kernel (hdx,x) line of grub:

```
idle=C1halt
```

That will for sure stop your freezing  :Wink: .

----------

## dj_rigo

do acpi and apic bring any actual benefits to a desktop system??? i mean, feature wise.

----------

## sneakerski

 *dj_rigo wrote:*   

> do acpi and apic bring any actual benefits to a desktop system??? i mean, feature wise.

 

acpi is an interface for power management. i believe it stands for advanced configuration power interface or something like that. apic is used on high end machines (>=2cpus) but it was implemented to single cpu systems for...well i'm not quite sure. for the standard desktop you don't need it.

edit: if you use lilo, add this to your config:

```
append = "pci=noapic"
```

----------

## dj_rigo

thanks, so... they're useless for 1cpu desktop systems  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dj_rigo

 *Ultraoctane.com wrote:*   

> Try disabling the "cpu disconnect" function in your bios it's just another name for powersaving mode.

 

tried that, it seems it works (i don't have time to install other kernel), thanx

----------

## PrakashP

It is interesting how much recent and outdated information appears in one thread...

outdated:

- disable disconnet

- disable acpi

- disable apic

- idle=C1halt

recent:

- use kernel 2.6.6

- or manually apply fix for C1 halt stability

If you search the board you will find the patch, but as I said, the easy way is to use a recent kernel.

----------

